# Your Cognitive Processes...



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 19, 2009)

Post videos or descriptions of what you think, how you think, and why you think. I want to see what others think, and see, and why/how other people are who they are. This may be interesting.

PART 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRKyQD9BlTo
PART 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy-fZkJwJSk


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 19, 2009)

For the most part, I focus on the task at hand. When I have free time to think, such as when I can do something with my body that requires little to no thought, walking for example, I tend to think about what's happened, the potential outcomes for situations I'm in, and random fantasies. When something's weighing heavily on my mind or if I've something to do that I want to do well (or if I'm just sitting there, focused on what's going on in my head), I enter tunnel-vision, and it becomes difficult to get my attention. At any other time, my thoughts are always branching off, moving quickly, changing. I could be listening to a song stuck in my head one second and thinking of work or videogames, or my friends the next. I can't watch movies that don't stimulate my mind (humor [preferably dry], mystery, horror, and so on) without becoming fidgety or losing interest. As for why I think like that, it's how I've always thought. Analyze, Adapt, React. I picked it up trying to fit in social situations, and it's served me well in most other aspects of life, too. My mind's constantly going over the recent past, things that aren't going well in my life, and my social interactions so when things come around again, I know what to do to slightly improve my situation.

TL;DR
What I think - Whatever I want to.
How I think - Either completely focused on one thing, or with very little focus on a thousand things.
Why I think - To better my situation, or myself.

Analyze. Adapt. React.


----------



## virus (Aug 19, 2009)

Nature is controlled by an empty force.
Human beings are controlled by an empty idea.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 19, 2009)

virus said:


> Nature is controlled by an empty force.
> Human beings are controlled by an empty idea.



ideas are controlled by no one.
no one is controlled by nothing. 

I'm feeling philosophical today


----------



## Nargle (Aug 19, 2009)

DOGS

And happiness =3


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2009)

I spend all day in my nothing box.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2009)

I mostly think of sex and violence.

Because it's fun.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 19, 2009)

I dont think, I'm a furry.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 19, 2009)

I think about this sort of stuff a lot. Honestly it was weed that started it all. I just started questioning everything, including myself and the reasons behind everything I do. When I'm sober I still do it to a certain extent. Basically, I like to find the bottom line of what I'm thinking about. Like if I find someone attractive I like to go in my head and find out the reasons for said attraction. The same process can be used for anything really.

It's strange, it's helped me figure out myself a great deal. I even like to use it on other people and figure out what they are thinking, but of course since you can't read their thoughts there's a lot more guess work but it can be interesting.

It sort of bothers me that other people don't think about these things. From my perspective it seems most people are to worried about the stuff going on around them than what's going on in their own mind. Like they are too obsessed with what other people are doing and how those people interpret things than how they see things themselves.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 19, 2009)

This about sums it up.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not a deep thinker, I'll solve a problem and move on to the next one, but I often see answers that others don't. It's weird.


----------

